# Eclipse: Zeitdauer eines Projektes messen lassen



## seux (18. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, die Zeitdauer eines Projektes mit Eclipse (über ein Plugin zum Beispiel) messen zu lassen. 
Mich würde es interessieren, wie lange ich für bestimmte Aufgaben so brauche.

gruß seux


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/141395-eclipse-plugin.html


----------



## seux (18. Sep 2012)

Okay, hat sich damit wohl erledigt


----------

